# Show off your rig!



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Just taken, were at a show between classes.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is mine, it is 3 horse herrigbone with full living, so has a double bed over the cab, shower, toilet, table, seating, fridge, oven, hob, hot and cold running water etc. It has an external tack locker and an external skirt locker for hay etc. it also has rug racks in the horse area.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new trailer!! I have no pics of the truck AND trailer, so tomorrow I will take one, means I will have to wash them again.....


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had mine for about 1 month now...LOVE it. It's a 2001 Classic 3 horse slant. It goes very nicely with my 2002 Chevy Silverado HD









And my babies!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, trailer I got brand new for mother's day 2 years ago, 2011 3 horse Maverick slant, truck is hubb's and it has been stolen once & recovered, guess thieves like bigass diesels?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The "fleet"..LOL!
Big Wilson and little Wilson.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The big Wilson is a cattle hauler, no?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> The big Wilson is a cattle hauler, no?


Yes ma'am, but we have loaded a horse on the back step when needed. (where there is enough clearance to do so).
We sold that particular cow trailer and bought a newer one but we have it for sale now. The spring run was crap here and the rates were cut bad. We are investing in another hay truck, shorter runs and more money.

But we still love little Wilson! The perfect combo between cow and horse trailer for what we do right now. We got called to go catch some steers in CA a couple of weeks ago, hauled 4 horses down, it feels like nothing with 4 horses loaded in it. And it has the lockable tackroom. 
Then we caught some steers after we shipped a big truck load and had to haul them a couple hours away. It has the cut gate and back slider for hauling cattle which made it easy for where we had to load and unload them. Perfect trailer for us.


----------

